# GARLIC



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay, Inever ever feed Nina garlic. The majority of her veggies are apples carrots and parsley, i feed her bananas occasionally with the peel. 

Yet I read garlic in the ingredients in a lot of dog treats, even some of the dog food I feed her ( Acana, Orijen).... so what gives?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

looking at the ingredients on my bag of orijen i do not see garlic listed anywhere on it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mainly to much Garlic is what causes bad reactions in dogs, but many dog products use garlic and it repels fleas. I use Brewers yeast tabs with garlic.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Mainly to much Garlic is what causes bad reactions in dogs, but many dog products use garlic and it repels fleas. I use Brewers yeast tabs with garlic.


:goodpost:

we used those yeast tabs with garlic when our cats had fleas!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Garlic : Allium sativum
Medicinal use : Antibacterial,Anticancer,Antioxidant,Antiviral
Antifungal, and stimulates the immune system.

Garlic contains : Protein, fiber, potassium, phosphorus,
calcium,sodium,thiamine, vit A, niacin and more ...

If used carefully in small amounts in its correct form it be can used to 
treat forms of external and internal bacteria, fungal and viral infections,
parasites like tapeworms, or protozoan organisms like Giardia.
Small doses a few times a week crushed (1/8 of tsp) is an appropriate amount.

As with anything if not used correctly can be toxic to animals.
Feeding to much for extended periods of time can cause 
Heinz-body anemia:a condition that causes deformation of red corpuscles
 Diminishing the blood's capacity to collect and 
transport oxygen and nutrition through out the body
Yet several other foods can cause Heinz-body anemia such as ,kale, turnips
or any food rich in Vit K.
Anything given in abundance can be toxic to both animals and humans.

An animal with existing anemic conditions should not be given garlic in any dosage or form.

Puppies do not begin to produce new red blood cells til after 8 weeks of age, so their diet should not include garlic until older.

Tablets, powders,capsules, extracts may not have the same potency once they
go thru the production process and leave the manufactures to sit on store shelves. 
Allicin is a major biologically active component of garlic. It is an unstable compound that dissipates when exposed to heat, moisture or air.
Though measures are taken to add more allicin into these products to try to stabalize the values of these garlic supplements its not guaranteed that all the qualities of garlic are in these items ... So if using garlic supplements it should at least contain 180mgs of allicin powder.

Know to like with people no 2 animals are the same,and what may sit well in one animals body may not in another so its just best that you know your dog, since one mans cure can be another mans poison ...

I use garlic in its raw form for Duece and have used it for years with all my dogs ...


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Garlic : Allium sativum
> Medicinal use : Antibacterial,Anticancer,Antioxidant,Antiviral
> Antifungal, and stimulates the immune system.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Very nice

Thanks


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

PeanutsMommy said:


> looking at the ingredients on my bag of orijen i do not see garlic listed anywhere on it.


i think its on my Acana Grasslands ( which Im sure is by Orijen, but i iwll double check)


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Deauce*

I agree with Seo, great reply. Garlic is HUGE in my diet. Organic 1-2 full cloves a day i brush my teeth with it as well, my girlfriens hasnt complained yet.

Hey Deuce, I see you feed raw also, as much advice youve given me these past few weeks, id like to put you on the wonders of White distilled vinegar for household pet cleaning, as well as keeping a shiny coat and fleas away.

25-100% for cleaning

10-25% for coat 
( rest is water )

ans a milliom other purposes for your home and pets. look it up. i try to stay chemical free in my home.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i didnt see it on their ingredients list either. maybe i am missing something. 
yes acana is made by champion as well.
btw was it always grain free? i thought acana had some grains?

BTW for the vinegar its ACV that has the health benefits.

i pulled this up for you.

http://www.ehow.com/facts_4814363_health-benefits-vinegar.html


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i didnt see it on their ingredients list either. maybe i am missing something.
> yes acana is made by champion as well.
> btw was it always grain free? i thought acana had some grains?
> 
> ...


..need not tell me on all the benefits of vinegar, i was thinking about starting a post on it. us it for cleaning, dogs coat ( shininess and fleas) a million uses around the house. nice work Peanuts Mom


----------

